# Bucket of cappings, hmmmmmm



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We usually rinse our capping several times. Then we melt them in water to dilute the honey more. The wax rises to the top of the water & hardens when it cools. Depending on what you're doing with the wax, it will require more filtering after that.
Only got 3/4 of a bucket so far, but the most we ever extracted at one time was 250#


----------

